# Sheffield run



## lucy123 (May 27, 2012)

Managed my 3k in 19 minutes despite intense heat so really pleased with that.

Hubby did half marathon in just under 2 hours despite having 2 calf injuries! Very proud of him.

Steve Davis the snooker player ran it in 2 hrs 42 mins - in memory of Paul Hunter!


An absolutely fantastic day - very well organised and support from crowd was tremendous both for the 3k and half marathon.

I will definitely be back next year - maybe to do the half!

Really pleased as stuck to my diet too!

A big thank you to Northerner from hubby for some terrific advice!


----------



## Newtothis (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic news - congratulations to you both.... Amanda xx


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2012)

Hurrah! Well done to you both!  Those are great times, especially under those conditions - a great achievement!


----------



## lucy123 (May 27, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Well done to you both!  Those are great times, especially under those conditions - a great achievement!



Thanks Alan - I saw a pink fairy also.
....closely followed by Superman, IronMan, 2 camels, soldiers running in full kit and backpacks and a silver surfer dressed in silver aluminium foil!  Very brave in this heat!


----------



## Mark T (May 27, 2012)

Well done Lucy


----------



## Steff (May 27, 2012)

Lucy well done


----------



## lucy123 (May 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Lucy well done



Thanks everyone!  Looking for my next run now!


----------



## Emmal31 (May 28, 2012)

Well done lucy and to your hubby


----------



## Katieb (May 28, 2012)

Well done Lucy! Proud of you! Katiex


----------

